# FS: 5 Wildcaught pepper cories



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're hogging up all the food and the smaller fish in the tank aren't getting anything. $8 for all 5 come take them asap  - sold

Adding 6 austrilian rainbows, guessing about 5 males and 1 females. $20 for the whole group they're about 2"+ - sold

9 Harlequin rasboras $15 - sold

5 very large wildcaught pepper cories - $25


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

"Too much time on my hands". Haha so you should have time waiting for buses :lol:

Just kidding


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> "Too much time on my hands". Haha so you should have time waiting for buses :lol:
> 
> Just kidding


LoL If its worth it yes


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks giving bump, 1 fish went missing only 4 left open to offers


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna add 7 Austrilian rainbows


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buump lowered prices


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuuuuuump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

30 bucks take the whole lot.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUmp added 5 large wc Peppered cories.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Halloween bump Ill take 20.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buump again


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Moving onto pygmy cories eh? j/k. good luck with the sale.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

ha! those would be fish food :X thanks


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... still have 5 left nice and big.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------

